# The Single Greatest Disclaimer EVER



## Big Don (Jan 4, 2008)

A thing of beauty is a joy forever!
I am not getting within MILES of that place.


----------



## MA-Caver (Jan 5, 2008)

Read down half way through all of that then ... sheesh! 
Covering their butts purty dang good. 


Had to been written by an attorney 

No, I probably wouldn't go there either. Wouldn't be able to sue them for a mosquito bite. 

Sheesh.


----------



## exile (Jan 5, 2008)

Why not just say, _Stay the hell away from here, idiot!_ and be done with it??

PS: I notice from their photos that they have no problem with drilling, and probably putting expansion bolts, in the rock faces. Great folks, these...


----------



## theletch1 (Jan 5, 2008)

The same sort of disclaimer could be made for most any place where physical activity takes place.  I think it's a sad statement of our "sue happy" nature in this country that anyone would feel the need to do a disclaimer like that to cover their butts.:rpo:


----------



## Jade Tigress (Jan 5, 2008)

I personally like the last line.



> In short, ENTER AND USE THE PRESERVE AT YOUR OWN RISK. And have fun!



And have fun! lol


----------



## ArmorOfGod (Jan 5, 2008)

lol
http://www.nelsonrocks.org/photos_1.html
Click there and there is a photo titled "climbing can be dangerous" and the pic is of a young lady with a messed up face.

AoG


----------



## grydth (Jan 5, 2008)

Watching the evolution of disclaimers vs novel theories of liability by lawyers is something like studying the arms vs armor races in the military sphere.

This is the state of the art disclaimer, which essentially says you can pay to use our premises but we accept no liability for anything. 

As more businesses see trial lawyers advancing theories for idiot clients like the McDonald's customer who put hot coffee between her thighs - and juries granting huge awards to the fools - expect to see more disclaimers like this.

Businesses once sought precautions to guard against everything foreseeable - and got successfully sued anyway by plaintiffs many of you would find undeserving..... resulting in this new disclaimer 'armor' which says the owners take no responsibility for anything real or unlikely, actual or fanciful.

They will eventually be sued anyway, and it will be interesting to see what protection this gives... if any.


----------



## MA-Caver (Jan 5, 2008)

grydth said:


> This is the state of the art disclaimer, which essentially says *you can pay to use our premises but we accept no liability for anything. *


Well... couldn't the disclaimer just say *THAT*?


----------



## theletch1 (Jan 5, 2008)

MA-Caver said:


> Well... couldn't the disclaimer just say *THAT*?


Nah, probably not.  'Cause you know someone would get poked in the eye with a sharp stick and scream "They didn't say that 'anything' meant sharp sticks too!"  Good grief, it burns me when people are too lazy to work for a living so they try to get set up for life at the expense of someone else.  Genuine neglegence I can understand a lawsuit for a REASONABLE amount but suing for some of the crazy stuff that goes on just drives me batty!  yes, Caver.  I said "batty".


----------



## MA-Caver (Jan 5, 2008)

theletch1 said:


> Nah, probably not.  'Cause you know someone would get poked in the eye with a sharp stick and scream "They didn't say that 'anything' meant sharp sticks too!"  Good grief, it burns me when people are too lazy to work for a living so they try to get set up for life at the expense of someone else.  Genuine neglegence I can understand a lawsuit for a REASONABLE amount but suing for some of the crazy stuff that goes on just drives me batty!  yes, Caver.  I said "batty".



Batty.... BATTY? BAT? BAT! BAT!
you mean one of these things? 



ok back on topic... :
It's still a lot to say just to make sure all the bases are covered. Ridiculous is just the only word for it.


----------



## Cryozombie (Jan 6, 2008)

Well, Caver you know how it can be... Im sure you have run into dangerous situations Caving, I know I have climbing... we have run into snakes on ledges, falling rock, loose ground on steep trails... a lot of stuff they mention on their disclaimer.

You know that disclaimer is meant for the average idiot who thinks "gee, this wilderness would be a fun place to go... _its open to the public so it MUST be safe_."  Of course anyone with 1/2 a brain knows that the first part of Wilderness is "Wild" and that means exactly what it says...


----------



## MA-Caver (Jan 6, 2008)

Cryozombie said:


> Well, Caver you know how it can be... Im sure you have run into dangerous situations Caving, I know I have climbing... we have run into snakes on ledges, falling rock, loose ground on steep trails... a lot of stuff they mention on their disclaimer.
> 
> You know that disclaimer is meant for the average idiot who thinks "gee, this wilderness would be a fun place to go... _its open to the public so it MUST be safe_."  Of course anyone with 1/2 a brain knows that the first part of Wilderness is "Wild" and that means exactly what it says...


Yeah, true.

Oddly enough of all the dangers and hazards I've faced while out in the wild(s)... _none_ have been *more* dangerous than the "wilds" of the city streets where I've lived.


----------



## Shuto (Jan 6, 2008)

MA-Caver said:


> Had to been written by an attorney



Perhaps, but at least it's written using common language instead of legaleze.  That counts for something in my book.  

[FONT=Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif]I wonder what kind of disclaimers politicians should have to write?  I think something along the lines of 'by voting for me I promise you nothing' would be a good and accurate start.  .  [/FONT]


----------



## zDom (Jan 7, 2008)

They could have made it simpler like the tractor manufacturer in the article below:

Danger: Avoid death

(now THERE's some solid advice, eh?)

http://ap.google.com/article/ALeqM5gd9TWcBHJ4woccVupuiiehsHF13QD8TG4V0G0


----------



## Cirdan (Jan 8, 2008)

To me nothing still beats the simple coffe cup marked with "Warning, contents might be hot!" It kind of sums it all up.

_"I'm sorry to say that the world has become a *****-whipped, Brady Bunch version of itself, run by a bunch of robed sissies."_ -Simon Phoenix


----------



## jamz (Jan 16, 2008)

I think it was hysterical.  Obviously written by climbers with a sense of humor. 

I also note it's privately owned, that might have something to do with it.  Loks like an incredibly fun place to climb!


----------



## tradrockrat (Jan 20, 2008)

Nelson is a fun place.  it's close to Seneca Rocks WVA and was a good place to just get out of the car and climb for a while.  Its a bit harder to use these days and Seneca is free access (not to mention the greatest climbing around) so...

Disclaimer:  I have not been there for over three years and and all information in this post may be wrong.  In short, I am not responsible for your failure to properly understand the area called Nelson Rocks, but read this post and have fun!


----------

